# What would you do with a New 150 gallon tank????



## ilikebeer1985 (Dec 21, 2007)

I dont know what i want to do with it yet, but i have it lol. Someone give me some options. 
Thanks


----------



## bac3492 (Jul 25, 2008)

What do you want? Mbuna? Haps? Peacocks? Tangs? Shell dwellers?

I would go with mbuna since they are the most active in my opinion.

What i would do. I would do a natural looking gravel because sand is a ***************. For rockwork i'd go with some stacked slate.

For the fish...... I would go with Rusty cichlids, Yellow Labs, Greshaki (maybe albino), Demasoni or Saulosi or Afra, Fulleborni and then some syno cats and BN pleco. Maybe even some lombardoi or melanocromis auratus even with their agression


----------



## Jorsay (Jul 14, 2008)

Make it a cut out of a section of lake Tang. Tangs are the best!


----------



## Dave (Feb 9, 2003)

Definitely a Tang set up. Tropheus, cyps, gobies, and Syno luccipinnis, or Fronts.


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

Tanganyikan tank or a dutch tank with discus, cardinal tetras & jaguar cats.


----------



## ilikebeer1985 (Dec 21, 2007)

hmmmm, sounds interesting, the problem is i like everything, mbuna peacock and lake tangs. I want em all in it lol. tahts why im asking for some advice, maybe someone will come up with something i never thought about, keep the feedback coming, 
thanks everyone for your participation


----------



## Michael R. (Oct 7, 2005)

I would do Featherfins or Fronts!


----------



## krellious (Jan 17, 2007)

ilikebeer1985 said:


> I dont know what i want to do with it yet, but i have it lol. Someone give me some options.
> Thanks


you could always send it to me in australia 

but why not get a ps saulosi tank. some nice colours there.

or a front or tropheus tank. many options


----------



## kingpoiuy (Jun 9, 2008)

Tropheus tank with sand bottom :thumb:


----------



## SLIGHTLY STOOPID (Dec 23, 2004)

Wish it was bigger


----------



## punman (Oct 24, 2003)

In my 180 I had frontosa for a couple of years. Then I had cyprichromis and featherfins for a year. Now I have tropheus.
Don't do mbuna or haps - not because they are bad - they are not- but because you can do that in a 75 or 90. Do something in your 150 that you could never do otherwise.


----------



## aTrueAfrican (Aug 7, 2008)

cichlids or salt?Definitly salt with a tank that size,would make a good reef tank or go all fish with a trigger or two :lol:


----------



## lotsofish (Feb 28, 2008)

See this article: The All-Male Mixed Tank
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/a ... alawi2.php

With a large tank like yours, you can put a large variety of different kinds of fish for an incredible display. It is the thing to do if you can't decide but like all the Africans.


----------



## squiggly (Mar 22, 2007)

No doubt for me......Tropheus!!


----------



## jordanroda (May 4, 2006)

kingpoiuy said:


> Tropheus tank





squiggly said:


> No doubt for me......Tropheus!!


heres my vote! :drooling:


----------



## Malawi Hawk (Dec 3, 2007)

With a tank that size you have to do African cichlids, and if it were me definitely haps., they would be awesome. :thumb:


----------



## ilikebeer1985 (Dec 21, 2007)

I definately want some calvus, if i could i want black white and yellow in the same tank


----------



## ilikebeer1985 (Dec 21, 2007)

Still havent decided, didnt buy any new fish yet.
Yep the tank is just sitting there. I did make a custom stand for it for the past 3-4 months lol.
No gravel, rocks, or fish.
Just black background, filters, and power heads

Cmon guys give me some kick ass ideas!
Or send me a kick ass tank i can copy lol


----------



## kodyboy (Dec 9, 2007)

I have a 150 that I am going to set-up too I have lots of mbuna (yellow labs, cyanerhabedos, white labs, afras, and some vics) that are going in it, but if I was going to set up a completely new tank I would go with........
A large shoal of cyprichromis, lelupi, neolamp helianthus and occelatus gold. I have not had tangs in a long time


----------

